# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro Hopping Half (2 EUROS, 50 CÉNTIMOS)

## imdumas

El título lo dice todo,

Me interesa comprar un Hopping Half de 2 euros y 50 céntimos.
Los interesados en vendérmelo por favor enviadme un mensaje privado informándome de la marca del hopping, su estado, el precio por el que lo vendeis, y si posible algunas fotos.

Un saludo!

----------

